# Opk urgent question!



## SarahG90 (May 24, 2012)

Hi ladies, I'm having a flap! Just got home from work and took my usual opk strip (never had a positive before - ever!) I'm cd15 on my second cycle of clomid.

Tmi but it was only a tiny wee, about half a centimetre deep in my container and yet I managed to drop the stick over in it! So it was a split second but obviously I got urine over the 'max' line. 

However the test came up quickly with a strong positive (I was so excited to see a positive on an opk god only knows what a bfp will do to me!) 

The only thing I can find online about what happens if you cross the 'max' line is that it can saturate the test and make the result unclear, however the stick didn't go all the way into the wee and the result is REALLY clear and strong. 

Should I take it with a pinch of salt? Coincidence that the one time I fluff the test up I get a positive?

It's about the right time and my temp rose by .4 today however it is still not that high today compared with this cycle so far...

Please advise!!!!


----------



## beany34 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hiya, i hope you decided to do the deed?! I think if the stick got saturated you're more likelyto get a false negative, course I could be wrong! Your temp should go up after ovulation not when get positive opk so keep checking and get on with   ! I had opk trauma last month, found out Lh surge may only last a few hours so that might explain why no positives before.... good luck!


----------



## SarahG90 (May 24, 2012)

Hiya! I did another an hour after and it was positive for sure! So definately getting busy every opportunity this weekend! looking at your signature you seem to have all the same things going on as me and my DP so good luck  I think I o'd last month (all the same pains etc.) but didn't get a positive opk and wasn't charting then. So I think I just missed the surge like you say. Felt like I've got stitch in my lower stomach from yesterday lunch time till this afternoon so I will be taking note of my symptoms and will hopefully learn to know the signs.

All the best and lots of luck to you!


----------

